# Photo Dojo: Sensei's Corner



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2010)

<big>You have come to the right place! Add a little whizz-bang-pow to your roster of fighters and backgrounds with this selection of artwork.</big>

<big><big><big>BACKGROUNDS</big></big>
If you want some more exotic places for your fighters to visit, take a shot from one of these hand-drawn levels and let them loose!</big>











<big><big><big>SPECIAL MOVES</big></big>
It's not just a plain old fireball! Give your special moves some extra visual oomph with one of these pre-made objects.</big>











<big><big><big>POSES</big></big>
Wanna jump right into your Photo Dojo session? Get a head start with these crazy fighters, and add them to your roster of brawling bruisers!</big>




<big><big><big>SOUND EFFECTS</big></big>
A little trash talk goes a long way in this game, so record some of these pre-made voices to toughen up your fighting roster.</big>
<big><big><big><big>COMING SOON</big></big></big></big>


<big><big>Feel free to use these resources for your own Photo Dojo characters and stages! All of these come from the official Photo Dojo website, so all credit goes to Nintendo, not me. I may add my own creations at some point, but as of right now all resources posted are provided by Nintendo. This post will be updated whenever new content is added to the official site. If you'd like to check out the official site, go here.</big></big>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 22, 2010)

Thanks! I just downloaded it today xD
I LUV IT


----------

